# Three very special Pinarellos



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Pinarello provided Bradley Wiggins with yellow bike, and two yellow bikes for his kids!


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice. I guess sky are riding the new 65.1?


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes that's very nice! ...great to see the yellow fleet of bikes. ...one big bike,two little bikes. 

...and here's a photo of them in action


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I think the all white Dogma is nice.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

AnthonyL88 said:


> I think the all white Dogma is nice.


...what are you talking about?
....the thread discussion is about the three yellow bikes in the photo


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

antihero77 said:


> Nice. I guess sky are riding the new 65.1?


The yellow bike that Wiggins has is a 65.1. I don't think anyone else had one. Looks to be the same as a Dogma2 but compatible with both electric and mechanical shifting, instead of two separate versions.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

campagnoloneutron said:


> ...what are you talking about?
> ....the thread discussion is about the three yellow bikes in the photo


Yes, I understand you were talking about how nice the yellow Dogma look, but I was off topic and mentioned the how nice the all white Dogma look the one Team Sky was riding. Sorry!!


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The kids bikes look to be aluminum....too expensive to do carbon  Nice thought on the part of Pinarello


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Ugly. But the yellow is obligatory for the occasion.

I prefer the Movistar color this year.


----------



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

Starting them off right with Campagnolo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

Ultrasaurus said:


> Starting them off right with Campagnolo! :thumbsup:


Yet Wiggins and the rest of Team Sky, including Cavendish all prefer Shimano...


----------



## jathanas (Aug 6, 2008)

Juzzy004 said:


> Yet Wiggins and the rest of Team Sky, including Cavendish all prefer Shimano...


Are you sure it's preference as opposed to contractual obligation?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

It would be great if the Admin could expand on the idea of the Doping thread and make a Campy vs Shimano vs SRAM thread.

Because a soon as the issue gets raised whatever thread it is in gets stupid. 

It's just not funny kids.


----------

